# Frontosa Tank Mates



## Maximilious (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello,

I have a 30g tank that consists of two Frontosa's and an algea eater. Recently they also had tankmates of a peacock and an electric yellow which both passed away. What would be some good tankmates for these two guys? They are fairly large now as I've had them over two years, so I'd have to find some mates which are around the same age that will either fit in with them, and/or won't get eaten.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

A 30 gallon aquarium is not sufficient for frontosa. Really, I am of the opinion that at minimum you should keep them in 6ft long tanks.


----------



## Maximilious (Sep 13, 2012)

Sure, but I wasn't asking about my tank. I know I could use a bigger one which is always the opinion on this site. I've had up to 5 cichlids in a 30g before and they got along just fine with regular water changes/treatment. If anyone has suggestions for tank mates I would appreciate it.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I doubt you will get any suggestions to further deteriorate fish already kept under imprudent conditions.


----------



## Maximilious (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, the first two died due to trauma from a big move that took place. They lived for a year after, but damage eventually took its toll. The tank is fine as plenty of the 3 billion people in the world have 30g tanks set up from research I've done. I didn't ask for cichlids, they were a gift and I've been doing the best I can with what I was given. I don't have $500 to spend on a new tank setup, but I do have $20 for some new tank mates.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

My recommendation would be to sell the frontosa or trade them, for fish that would be suitable for your tank. For that, it really depends on what you are looking for. Let someone else take care of them properly, and then you will be able to keep fish suitable for your tank, and take care of them well.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

I saw this post this morning and figured by the time I got home many will have chimed in to say what Fogulhund said. I was surprised at your answer to his suggestion. I don't know what you consider fish being fine but I can assure you they won't be for much longer. Frontosa can get to 10-12". They can live for well over 20 years and are best kept in a colony. You might not like to hear what is being suggested but your doing those fish a great disservice. You will not see them at their best and likely will stunt the growth. People have told you to get a bigger tank for a reason. Why bother to come on the forum when your just going to ignore the advice.
Please reconsider. With a tank that small there are still quite a few interesting cichlids you can house in your tank. If your keeping a fish tank to keep whatever makes you happy and not the fish then maybe get a different hobby.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Maximilious said:


> Well, the first two died due to trauma from a big move that took place. They lived for a year after, but damage eventually took its toll. The tank is fine as plenty of the 3 billion people in the world have 30g tanks set up from research I've done. I didn't ask for cichlids, they were a gift and I've been doing the best I can with what I was given. I don't have $500 to spend on a new tank setup, but I do have $20 for some new tank mates.


Without piling on - there are plenty of fish which are appropriate for a 30 gallon tank, Frontosas just are not one of them. Many LFS will take in trades, or you can post them here in the Classifieds, and use the money to buy fish more suitable for a 30.


----------

